# Neuer 27 Zoll Monitor für Gtx 1060



## DeliMondo (23. November 2016)

Sehr geehrte PCGH Community,

Nachdem meine im November 2014 gekaufte Gtx 970 defekt gegangen ist und ich diese von Mindfactory durch eine MSI GTX 1060 Gaming X ersetzt bekommen habe. (September 2016), 
würde ich gerne meinen 21,5 Zoll Full HD Asus Bildschirm ersetzen.

Dabei wurde ich von den zahllosen Möglichkeiten erschlagen, hab mich aber jetzt schon einige Zeit belesen und komme zu folgenden Kriterien:

Ich möchte einen 27 Zoll Bildschirm haben, bin mir aber sehr unsicher bezüglich 1440p oder 1080p, (wegen der erhöhten geforderten Leistung).

Wichtig sind mir auf jedenfall auch 144hz und unter Umständen G-Sync wobei ich mir da auch sehr unsicher bin, ( Gerade wegen dem Aufpreis) ob es lohnenswert ist.

Ich spiele alles mögliche ( Battlefield 1, Black Ops 3, Leauge of Legends, Langsame Spiele wie Hearts of Iron oder Europa Universalis) aber auch neuere AAA Titel, wie Dishonored 2 oder Witcher 3 : Wild Hunt.
Auch schaue ich Serien oder Filme ausnahmslos über meinen Computer.

Ins Auge gefallen sind mir bisher folgende Bildschirme:

Acer Predator GN276HLbid 69 cm eSports Monitor: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor    27* Zoll 1080p kein G-Sync 270€

Philips 272G5DYEB/00 Gaming Monitor 68,6 cm schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor   27* Zoll 1080p G-Sync 460€  ( allein für G-Sync 200€ Aufpreis?)

Preislich bin ich eigentlich bereit bis zu 500€ auszugeben, aber da ich wie gesagt nicht weiß ob 1440p oder 1080p G-Sync oder nicht, bin ich mir da sehr unsicher. Einen für mich passenden 1440p Bildschirm habe ich leider bisher nicht gefunden, unter Umständen sprengt das auch den 500€ Rahmen?

Freue mich schon auf eure Antworten.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

DeliMondo


----------



## sinchilla (23. November 2016)

ich würde dir zu 1440p raten, du wirst es nicht bereuen. die karte sollte es auch in den meisten spielen schaffen(merke mit höherer auflösung spart man sich viele bildfilter die sonst die leistung der höheren auflösung kompensieren).

was hältst du vom asus mg278q?LCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## sinchilla (23. November 2016)

doppelpost


----------



## DeliMondo (23. November 2016)

Hallo, danke für die Antwort erstmal.

Der von dir genannte Bildschirm unterstützt leider wie ich sehe nur Freesync, was bei meiner GTX 1060 leider nicht in Frage kommt, der Bildschirm klingt ansonsten sehr vielversprechend.

Wäre es denn auch möglich bei mangelnder Leistung, auf einem 1440p, in 1080p zu spielen, zum Beispiel mit schwarzem Bildschirmrand?

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

DeliMondo


----------



## sinchilla (23. November 2016)

das kommt drauf an wie gut der bildschirm skaliert du kannst problemlos mit nem wqhd blidschirm fullhd spielen bzw. diese auflösung wählen. es variiert ob das ergebnis "ansprechend" aussieht. auflösung reduzieren geht immer umgekehrt nur mithilfe downsampling, damit wird die auflösung nicht höher aber eine höhere berechnet und wie runter skaliert, welches im ergebnis auch sehr schön sein kann.

hier ma ne liste mit 27", 144hz,wqhd, und g-sync:sprengt vllt. deinen preisrahmen etwas aber in der regel benutzt man einen monitor auch einige jahreLCD-Monitore mit Diagonale ab 27", Diagonale bis 27", Auflösung: 2560x1440 (WQHD), FreeSync-/G-Sync: NVIDIA G-Sync, FreeSync-/G-Sync-Maximalfrequenz: ab 144Hz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeliMondo (23. November 2016)

Wie ich gerade nachgelesen habe, soll der Dell-2716DG sogar ziemlich gut mit 1080p skalieren und selbst bei 40fps soll es sich auf Grund von G- Sync wohl recht flüssig spielen, noch dazu ist er für knapp 550€ zu haben ( Amazon ist in dem Fall weit teurer) . Wäre dieser Bildschirm in dem Fall eine gute Wahl?       

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 

DeliMondo


Dell S2716DG Monitor schwarz: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehor     Bitte hier den Preis nicht beachten


----------



## sinchilla (23. November 2016)

das kann ich leider nicht beurteilen, da ich ihn nicht besitze und würde daher genauso subjektiv aufgrund von bewertungen und tests wie du urteilen. aber vllt. meldet sich ja auch hier noch jemand der ihn sein eigen nennt. rein von den spezifikationen überzeugt er auf jeden fall und dell hab ich als hochwertigen fertiger im gedächnis.


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2016)

Mit dem Dell kannst du nicht viel falsch machen, bin sehr glücklich mit dem !
Für TN hat der ein sehr gutes Panel verbaut. Bei einem IPS hättest du noch etwas bessere Farbwiedergabe und größere Blickwinkel, aber auch langsamere Reaktionszeit und die Panel-Lotterie an der Backe - Backlight-Bleeding und Lichthöfe sind zum Beispiel typische Mängel.
Da ich selbst auch alle Serien und Filme am PC schaue, war mir das Risiko zu hoch mit den IPS Geräten.
Das Argument mit den Blickwinkeln hab ich nie verstanden...ich spiele nicht in der Hocke oder von der Seite.


----------



## JoM79 (23. November 2016)

1080p bei nem 1440p sieht unscharf aus, ausser halt mit schwarzen Rändern.
Ob 40fps mit Gsync für dich flüssig sind, musst du selbst entscheiden.
Aber erwarte da keine Wunder, 40fps sind und bleiben immer 40fps.


----------



## DeliMondo (23. November 2016)

Mit schwarzen Rändern oder der Runterschraubung von Details kann ich leben denke ich. Auch muss ich zugeben, dass ich oftmals kaum einen Unterschied zwischen 40 und 60 fps persönlich bemerke und ich es immernoch für angenehm spielbar halte. ( persönlich zumindest).

Dann werde ich die Woche noch abwarten um vielleicht auf einen Sale zu hoffen und den Monitor spätestens am Freitag bestellen.

Vielen Dank für die aufschlussreichen Antworten, ihr habt mir wirklich sehr bei der Kaufberatung geholfen. Wenn der Bildschirm angekommen ist, werde ich hier nochmals schreiben, wie er mir gefällt.

Mit Freundlichen Grüßen 

DeliMondo


----------



## Fronteiche (23. November 2016)

Dieser hier sollte sich hoffentlich morgen auf dem Weg in Richtung mein Zuhause machen...

AOC Agon AG271QX Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Wenn ich jetzt allerdings sehe der Dell kostet nur ein wenig Aufpreis und hat GSync... Ärgerlich

Dell S2716DG Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## Rwk (23. November 2016)

Der AOC hat FreeSync...hast du denn eine Nvidia Graka ? Dann stornier doch schnell.


----------



## Fronteiche (24. November 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Der AOC hat FreeSync...hast du denn eine Nvidia Graka ? Dann stornier doch schnell.



Die aktuelle kann weder noch 
Wird aber wohl ne GTX1070 werden aber ich bin iwo nicht bereit den Aufpreis für Gsync zu bezahlen...


----------



## Rwk (24. November 2016)

Zahlst doch auch gerade einen Aufpreis für FreeSync. 
Wenn du eh schon bei 500 Kröten bist...und bald nochmal 500 für eine Graka ausgibst, kannst auch gleich noch den Fuffi mehr für G-Sync auf die Theke klatschen.


----------



## Fronteiche (24. November 2016)

Deswegen muss ich ja sparen 

Produktvergleich AOC Agon AG241QX, AOC Agon AG271QX, ASUS MG279Q, Acer Predator XB281HKbmiprz | Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## DeliMondo (24. November 2016)

Habe gerade eben den Dell bei Ebay gekauft. Gibt da heute noch bis 20 Uhr mit einem Gutschein 10% Rabatt.

Dell S2716DG  EEK A+ 68.6 cm (27") 2560 x 1440 LED (Monitor) 5397063622085 | eBay

Gutscheincode:     POWERWOW16

sind bei mir dann ca. 520€ für den Bildschirm


EDIT: Bildschirm ist angekommen, keine Pixelfehler vorhanden und keine Lichthöfe oder sonstiges zu erkennen. Bin total fasziniert und finde ihn klasse.
          Man musste lediglich die Werkeinstellungen der Gamma Werte usw ändern, um ein sehr gutes Bild zu erhalten.


Mit Freundlichen Grüßen

DeliMondo


----------



## justme (2. Oktober 2017)

Hey,

du nutzt den Dell noch mit deiner 1060, oder?

Läuft bis jetzt alles gut? Wollte mir den Monitor vielleicht auch holen, bin aber noch aweng skeptisch wegen der Leistung der 1060 und 1440p..

Kannst ja vielleicht mal ein Update geben.

Viele Grüße


----------

